

Googles new language Dart linked to Android? - sorenbs
http://mobile.twitter.com/drkrab/status/112198271304335360

======
Aviwein77
If Google does link Dart to the Android I think that will be exciting.
Currently at least the apps are running off of XML and Java I think that if it
had its own language. Though the second link went to an article with a tagline
"...new programming language for structured web programming". That would be
interesting but everyone and their mother is coming out or working on web
programming languages.

